# Where to buy?



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I'd like to know where to find B-Complex Sublingual and Fish Oil because I really have no idea









Also, I've been looking around the Internet and I found out that you can get B-Complex in pills/liquid form, which one would do best?


----------



## Gingermanbread (May 23, 2010)

I don't know about B-Complex, but I know I've seen Fish Oil at the Super Target near my house. I would imagine that you could find both at either a supplement store or one of those 'greener lifestyle' stores that sell lots of vegetarian stuff. But because I've seen it at Target, I'd imagine you could find it in the vitamin section of any big store.

Good luck!


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I'd like to know where to find B-Complex Sublingual and Fish Oil because I really have no idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought sublingual b complex at a nutrition store. I live in Los Angeles, and there is a place called: Allstar Nutrition. They had it. I also saw it at Henri's Market as well yesterday. Try a specialty nutrition or vitamin store, or see if it is available online.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the replies, guess I'll be buying both of them as soon as possible and I really hope I get some good results out of it









Oh and, as for my second question, should I get it in pills or drops?


----------



## Gingermanbread (May 23, 2010)

I don't think it would matter, I think that would just be preference based on price and how comfortable you are swallowing pills. Like a doctor, I'd always say go pills first, but if you're incapable of taking them, or you just have trouble swallowing them, go liquid.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Apparently liquid B Complex is much more affective than pills.


----------



## Gingermanbread (May 23, 2010)

Dyna said:


> Apparently liquid B Complex is much more affective than pills.


I stand corrected.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Gingermanbread said:


> I stand corrected.


Agreed


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Try hemp seed oil too. You should be able to get it anywhere. It's full of omega 3,6,9 nutrients like fish oil (probably even more than fish oil) and it may have a fair amount of cannabidiol which is known for it's anti-anxiety effects.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

flat said:


> Try hemp seed oil too. You should be able to get it anywhere. It's full of omega 3,6,9 nutrients like fish oil (probably even more than fish oil) and it may have a fair amount of cannabidiol which is known for it's anti-anxiety effects.


Thanks for the hint, guess I'll try to translate that to my language now and see where I can find it


----------



## mezz (Sep 8, 2006)

I ordered sublingual b from iherb.com .. It usually takes 5-10 days to get the parcel here and the prices are pretty low. Wow, I sound like a spam e-mail...


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I just got mine, going to take it for the first time tonight and see how it goes. Mine's not liquid though, it's like a pill that dissolves in your mouth


----------

